# I love this and you will, too!! Halloween wreath



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful. I love it too!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh wow I never thought to use a frame! Love it!


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

that frame is a great idea


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

This is gorgeous! I love the use of a frame.


----------



## nos4a2 (Aug 18, 2013)

You're right... I do love it!


----------



## snowbaby (Aug 9, 2010)

This is really cool! How clever to use a frame!! I've always been intimidated by making wreaths, maybe I could try this approach!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## That Crazy Halloween Lady (Aug 12, 2016)

That is so different and gorgeous


----------



## SallySkellington (Aug 13, 2016)

So adorable!! I agree, the frame is a genius idea


----------

